
Ask HN: Looking for an old HN post about how to effectively lodge a complaint - ferros
Hello, and happy new year!<p>I am attempting to find an old article that was posted to HN a while back, about how to effectively lodge a dispute&#x2F;complaint. I believe it was about telephone companies. It spoke about sticking to the facts, staying emotionless and documenting everything.<p>I wanted to share it with a friend, but cannot find it, even though it was front page for a while.<p>Also worth resharing with the HN community IMO.<p>Help appreciated.
======
mtmail
I believe that was [https://www.kalzumeus.com/2017/09/09/identity-theft-
credit-r...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2017/09/09/identity-theft-credit-
reports/)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15206926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15206926))

The emotionless part:

"Instead, you want to communicate with the bank in a manner which suggests
that you’re an organized professional who is capable of escalating the matter
if the bank does not handle it themselves. You do not yell – not that you’re
ever verbally speaking with anyone, but you wouldn’t yell in a letter, either.
You do not bluster. (“I will tell on you to my attorney” is, generally,
bluster, and that’s bluster that is common to people who do not actually have
attorneys.) You instead present as if you’re collecting a paper trail."

~~~
ferros
Amazing, the HN community never fails.

------
Damark
There’s a Search box at the bottom of the site.

